# Utility Trailer for Garden Tractor



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 4, 2008)

Looking for recommendations on a good trailer for a garden tractor. I cut in the woods behind my house and would like to get something I can hook to my tractor that will carry a decent load and reasonable price. Also, don't want some flimsy metal craftsman trailer that will only sport a couple hundred pounds and wear out after a year. Getting real tired of hauling out with wheelbarrow. 

I have a 1969 IH 104 gear drive with ag tires that I rebuilt the engine on that should suit this purpose just perfect.

thanks


----------



## beerman6 (Sep 4, 2008)

4X8 from Harbor Freight...


----------



## beerman6 (Sep 4, 2008)

That rhymes


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 4, 2008)

beerman6 said:


> 4X8 from Harbor Freight...



Hey that rhymes.


----------



## aandabooks (Sep 4, 2008)

Might as well look at an ATV trailer from someplace like Farm & Fleet or Northern Tools. It will stay manueverable in the woods, has ATV style tires and the load capacity will be more than your tractor will handle. I've seen them right around $300.


----------



## husky362 (Sep 4, 2008)

i built a 4x8 to pull with a 4 wheeler i bought axle and spring's from tsc
i found those small spare tires will hold more wieght,and keep the trailer narrow, are dang near free just have to find right bolt pattern, wide tire's are better if your on soft gound

USE CAUTION BALLANCE YOUR LOAD IT WILL CARRY ALOT OF WIEGHT


..IT WILL STAND UP OR FLIP BACK IF YOU LOAD TO MUCH ON THE FRONT..
4 WHEELER .......OR LAWN MOWER


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Sep 4, 2008)

Best thing you can do is put a real ball hitch on the trailer and a ball on the tractor, it will make pulling much easier and it wont bounce around like a pin hitch will. Also make sure the ball is at the right height on the tractor.


----------



## icanfixit (Sep 4, 2008)

I just picked up a flatbed quad trailer for an ATV with 18 and 1/2 inch tires at tractorsupply for 240 bucks. 1 inch axles and a solid frame. Much more solid than even the best agrifab trailers they have and even less expensive. I guess because its a flatbed without any kind of cab. I just took the cab part of my torn up old trailer and bolted it on some 2x4s on to the flatbed and now I have a great little trailer that can haul wood uphills that tracks well behind my quad. I will work just as well behind a tractor........


----------



## loknlod (Sep 5, 2008)

*Super Xst from Otter Outdoors*

Check out this link from Otter Outdoors. I've been using the Super Xst for a few years now and am very pleased with it. This is not the cheapest trailer out there but you can haul a lot in it. The bed will swivel from side to side and even dump, sometimes that comes in handy. I use mine behind my ATV to do all kinds of yardwork, including hauling firewood. They make a few different size trailers, pick which one works best for you. Good luck. https://eelement.appolis.com/OTTEROUTDOORS/eproddetail.asp?S=67&P=5050&PubID=4393&V=7&PID=1701&iss=


----------



## Vangellis (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Iowa.

I went through the same process of getting a cart this last spring. I finally went with a Brinly Hardy 17 cu. ft. poly cart. I got it at HD for $300. I'm very satisfied with it. I use a 2005 Simplicity Conquest to haul off my neighbors property.

Here's a couple pics and vids.























Kevin


----------



## mga (Sep 5, 2008)

made mine from an 7 foot cement mixing tub.....


----------



## Fastcast (Sep 5, 2008)

The local TSC had what looked like the standard type garden tractor trailer but on steroids.....Much more hevy duty & bigger then a standard one, with tires about the size of MGA's homemade job and a dump bed......$189....looked like a hell of a deal to me.

Careful with a 4x8 trailer if you have hills/inclines to climb.....You can haul quite a bit on a 4x8 and I can definitely see a garden tractor choking on that....IMO


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Sep 5, 2008)

*Nice and quiet/ pretty cheap*

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200135074_200135074


----------



## thombat4 (Sep 5, 2008)

mga said:


> made mine from an 7 foot cement mixing tub.....




Very nice trailer...good job!


----------



## mga (Sep 5, 2008)

> Very nice trailer...good job!



hey...thanks!

i put a 2" ball hitch on it and a 2" ball on the lawn tractor. (no...i don't use it on the road) i wanted to be able to move my other trailers around when i had to using the lawn tractor.

that way..everything is universal.


----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 5, 2008)

i use a crapsman trailer its 30" widex4ft 12" tall but i doubled the height with 1/8" steel. so i essentially doubled the capacity. its rated for 1k lbs. it has wheel barrow tires. tractor i use is a 12.5 hp with tire chains. i think i paid maybe $100 a couple years ago oh and it dumps too. 

i can guarantee you if you even came anywhere near close to loading down a 4x8 with wood the tractor would just sit there and dig a nice hole. 
to quote leslie neilson "like a blind man at an orgy your gonna have to feel things out" youll see the best way to handle the load with a lawn tractor and how heavy you can push the load before it turns into more trouble than its worth.


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 5, 2008)

The riding mower and 4x8x2'sides, 1/2 cord of split oak, moves along fine so far, but I stick to moving when the ground is on the dry side if at all possible. 

The trailer is somekind of vehicle drop axle, with a 17" rim and a 16" rim, and tubular tongue, no springs. The frame/axle cost $5. , plus two used tires that hold air, fit the rims and make it level. The box is just plywood and 2x4's, and 1/2" plywood strips for horizontal sides, all scraps leftover from other projecs. 

Tried it on the road once. 

Its a homestead only trailer now. 

It will take quite a load, and the mower does pretty well considering the tires, wet slopes greater than 5* need to be switchbacked with a heavy load. 

The weak point is the hitch frame, just sheet metal angles. Need to weld up something out of 1/4" metal that slides into the tractor frame for greater strength. 


When I told the dealer what I do with that little mower and trailer he..:jawdrop:


----------



## Vangellis (Sep 5, 2008)

husky455rancher said:


> i use a crapsman trailer its 30" widex4ft 12" tall but i doubled the height with 1/8" steel. so i essentially doubled the capacity. its rated for 1k lbs. it has wheel barrow tires. tractor i use is a 12.5 hp with tire chains. i think i paid maybe $100 a couple years ago oh and it dumps too.
> 
> i can guarantee you if you even came anywhere near close to loading down a 4x8 with wood the tractor would just sit there and dig a nice hole.
> to quote leslie neilson "like a blind man at an orgy your gonna have to feel things out" youll see the best way to handle the load with a lawn tractor and how heavy you can push the load before it turns into more trouble than its worth.




A mans got to know his limitations. I know I could pull more then the Brinly in my post......but when you get to hills in the woods, then it gets tricky. You can also add sides and a front to the Brinly if you need too.

I was checking out the Polar trailers at NT that Johnny Ringo posted the link for. Nice unit, but after shipping cost it really wasn't worth it for me. I couldn't find a local dealer.

Nice job on your trailer MGA.



Kevin


----------



## WidowMaker (Sep 6, 2008)

Here a slick little trailer.. A little spendy , but hey it's only money...

http://www.atvwagon.com/1600utility.html


----------



## mga (Sep 6, 2008)

WidowMaker said:


> Here a slick little trailer.. A little spendy , but hey it's only money...
> 
> http://www.atvwagon.com/1600utility.html



northern tool has a couple like that....i'd like to get one, but a new counter top for the kitchen gets priority.

they just don't understand us guys...................


----------



## iCreek (Sep 6, 2008)

I ended up with a 3 slip motorcycle trailer (free from a friend), decided it would make a good ATV trailer for around the house. We cut off the rails and used them for side rails, then extended the tongue. It will haul a heavy load but you have to be careful when the ground is soft with the narrow tires.

Mostly use it when trimming fence rows or moving some wood around the piles.


----------



## mga (Sep 6, 2008)

throw some old ATV tires on there. they're wide enough to keep it from sinking in the mud.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 13, 2008)

i'm new but do ya mind if i chime in?
i use one of my 30yrold wheel horses with a homebuilt/modified trailer, still need to get the sides tied together but it works well.. As long as it's dry...
even with AG tires 60lb wheel weights and chains. if i overload when wet, i can't get up to the garage.
Bigger tractor is in the works for the spring. which will then justify a bigger trailer.
still reading and reading here. need to ask questions but am finding more info then i can digest.
plus the sun is up so time to go cut............


----------



## mga (Sep 13, 2008)

hey...welcome to the forum!!

no need to ask if you can jump in any discussion...all replies are appreciated.


----------



## johnha (Sep 13, 2008)

Swisher's garden trailers are heavier guage steel than the Agri-Fab/Craftsman/Huskee types. And their customer service is quite good too.

I bought one last year at TSC which was actually cheaper than the flimsier Huskee.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 14, 2008)

my wife saw the John Deere 17p (plastic) at home depot for 330$ today and she really liked it. She will be using it for gardening too. Plus I have 200$ in HD gift cards so that will probably be the one we get. Thanks for all the replies!!!


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 14, 2008)

dsm382 said:


> i'm new but do ya mind if i chime in?
> i use one of my 30yrold wheel horses with a homebuilt/modified trailer, still need to get the sides tied together but it works well.. As long as it's dry...
> even with AG tires 60lb wheel weights and chains. if i overload when wet, i can't get up to the garage.
> Bigger tractor is in the works for the spring. which will then justify a bigger trailer.
> ...




oh course you can chime in!! Even though judging by your equipment and woodstack, you are a rank smelling total amateur, we appreciate all responses. (just kidding) BTW, I really like the old wheel horse. Always wanted one. I have a 1969 IH 104 that I rebuilt the engine (threw a rod, impact damage at bottom of cylinder) on a few years ago. Never rebuilt an engine before, so that was quite fun!

couple of pictures of the 104 and the JD 214 I rebuilt also. The 104 looks like crap, but runs like a champ.


----------



## Vangellis (Sep 14, 2008)

iowawoodcutter said:


> my wife saw the John Deere 17p (plastic) at home depot for 330$ today and she really liked it. She will be using it for gardening too. Plus I have 200$ in HD gift cards so that will probably be the one we get. Thanks for all the replies!!!



Hi Iowa. 
That JD 17P is the exact same trailer as the Brinly that is pictured in my post on this thread. HD sells that too, unless your local one is out. If you want to pay $30 more for the yellow and green, go for it. Oh, I forgot, your wife liked it and will be using it.
Dis-regard. 



Kevin


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 15, 2008)

Pictures failed to upload last night. Here they are...


----------



## Booshcat (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome Aboard DSM382
I haul my wood around my property with a 1967 Simplicity Sovereign (12HP Briggs Cast Iron).
These old foot draggers are a lot of fun.


----------



## Vangellis (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Booshcat.
That Soveriegn look like this.

My first Simplicity after I bought my house. 3212






The little guy here is 22 now.







Kevin


----------



## computeruser (Sep 16, 2008)

Best advice: Build something yourself. I have yet to see something store-bought that is up to the task of hauling real loads with any frequency. The HF kits are OK for this purpose, but will torque themselves apart if used off-pavement very much. A little quality time with the welder and some scrap steel should get you a much better product!


And I'm envious of y'alls garden tractors. I had to suck it up and sell my Wheelhorse a few months back owing to it needing some major engine work before too long and having no real need for it on my little downtown lot, but hope to be able to find something else to play with/restore/rehab before too long. An older, small-frame Wheelhorse would be ideal, as would a gear-driven Cub...so if anyone has one laying around they want to see go to a good home more than they want to get a load of cash for...


----------



## mga (Sep 16, 2008)

computeruser said:


> Best advice: Build something yourself. I have yet to see something store-bought that is up to the task of hauling real loads with any frequency. The HF kits are OK for this purpose, but will torque themselves apart if used off-pavement very much. A little quality time with the welder and some scrap steel should get you a much better product!
> 
> 
> And I'm envious of y'alls garden tractors. I had to suck it up and sell my Wheelhorse a few months back owing to it needing some major engine work before too long and having no real need for it on my little downtown lot, but hope to be able to find something else to play with/restore/rehab before too long. An older, small-frame Wheelhorse would be ideal, as would a gear-driven Cub...so if anyone has one laying around they want to see go to a good home more than they want to get a load of cash for...



i just sold a cub cadet 12hp for 75 bucks. it had a problem with the transaxle and i was too lazy to bother with it. it was a model 1225. damn thing ran good, just that rear end.......


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 16, 2008)

computeruser said:


> Best advice: Build something yourself. I have yet to see something store-bought that is up to the task of hauling real loads with any frequency. The HF kits are OK for this purpose, but will torque themselves apart if used off-pavement very much. A little quality time with the welder and some scrap steel should get you a much better product!
> 
> 
> And I'm envious of y'alls garden tractors. I had to suck it up and sell my Wheelhorse a few months back owing to it needing some major engine work before too long and having no real need for it on my little downtown lot, but hope to be able to find something else to play with/restore/rehab before too long. An older, small-frame Wheelhorse would be ideal, as would a gear-driven Cub...so if anyone has one laying around they want to see go to a good home more than they want to get a load of cash for...



hmmmmm....load of cash, my ears are listening!!


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 17, 2008)

Booshcat said:


> Welcome Aboard DSM382
> I haul my wood around my property with a 1967 Simplicity Sovereign (12HP Briggs Cast Iron).
> These old foot draggers are a lot of fun.


thank you for the welcome.



iowawoodcutter said:


> oh course you can chime in!! Even though judging by your equipment and woodstack, you are a rank smelling total amateur, we appreciate all responses. (just kidding) BTW, I really like the old wheel horse. Always wanted one. I have a 1969 IH 104 that I rebuilt the engine (threw a rod, impact damage at bottom of cylinder) on a few years ago. Never rebuilt an engine before, so that was quite fun!


'rank smelling total amateur' ? not sure how to take that ....
oh and the wife stacks ALL the wood, so I don't complain on how it looks, nor would you i would bet !!

been cutting and burning (7cord a winter on avg) here at this house for 7 yrs. with what i have, poor men have poor ways........
grew up buring wood and helping dad cut for 10yrs.....
but i do have TONS to learn from what i have found here.
need to do some chain sharping for one.........

computeruser
your right about the old WH's this one i have here pushes gravel, and big logs to the spliter with ease...saves my back...


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 17, 2008)

dsm382 said:


> thank you for the welcome.
> 
> 'rank smelling total amateur' ? not sure how to take that ....



I was just joking, if you have been cutting for seven years, you have five years on me. I liked the look of your operation and anyone who has and "old iron" tractor is ok in my book.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 17, 2008)

iowawoodcutter said:


> I was just joking, if you have been cutting for seven years, you have five years on me. I liked the look of your operation and anyone who has and "old iron" tractor is ok in my book.


 i knew that....... but it's fun to have fun...............
yeah and the old tractor will be around for long long long time...........runs and idles so smoooothhhhhhhhh........................
has a few issues but it's nice to have real Metal there to work with


----------

